# Where's my iPad Alternative Tablet?



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought I'd see the device I'm looking for before the holidays. Can anyone help me find a tablet like the iPad, but cheaper and offering a little more netbook-like functionality. Like the iPad, I want it to boot up fast, and I also want WiFi and an option to buy G3 access for a month at a time. I also want USB.

Does this device exist yet? If not, why not?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Samsung Galaxy Tab?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab?


I actually wonder about that. I can't figure out if it's a phone or a tablet. I don't really want a phone, esp if that requires a phone/data plan. PCWorld compares them, but I still can't tell


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a tablet. It's not a phone. It cannot make or receive phone calls.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Been searching it. I've found lots of vague specs and videos. There is a phone Icon in some pictures. I don't really see it for sale yet, so I can't tell if its cheaper than iPad. 

Samsung web site says, "Coming soon to AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, U.S. Cellular and Verizon" OK, it's not a phone???


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

itzme said:


> Been searching it. I've found lots of vague specs and videos. There is a phone Icon in some pictures. *I don't really see it for sale yet, so I can't tell if its cheaper than iPad.*
> 
> Samsung web site says, "Coming soon to AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, U.S. Cellular and Verizon" OK, it's not a phone???


The iPad is cheaper if you don't care about 3G, but if you do, the Galaxy is cheaper...

Best Buy: Samsung Galaxy Tab

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Waiting until next Spring to get an iPad...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Dell is coming up with something. Supposedly by the end of the year.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/04/dell-inspiron-duo-flips-its-lid-on-official-video/


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> The iPad is cheaper if you don't care about 3G, but if you do, the Galaxy is cheaper...
> 
> Best Buy: Samsung Galaxy Tab
> 
> ~Alan<~~~~~~~~Waiting until next Spring to get an iPad...


That's probably good advice, but I hoped to have something for travel planned in January. It'd be nice to be able to get 3G for occasional trips, but not year-around.



koji68 said:


> Dell is coming up with something. Supposedly by the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/04/dell-inspiron-duo-flips-its-lid-on-official-video/


Now that looks kinda interesting.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

itzme said:


> I thought I'd see the device I'm looking for before the holidays.
> 
> Does this device exist yet? If not, why not?


Before what holidays? They exist somewhere between a chief design engineer's mind and a store, all "Coming Soon" like this:








Based on advance pricing at Best Buy and Amazon, they'll be as expensive as the iPad.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Itz,

Get the iPad. . . you won't regret it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Itz,
> 
> Get the iPad. . . you won't regret it.


I've played around with iPads and I'm impressed with them.

But I'm trying to get something that lets me do a little more netbook-office-multitasking-pc-like tasks when I'm on the road, which actually is rare. I don't like the idea of paying so much extra for a 3G version, yet I will want 3G maybe a 2-3 weeks out of the year. Would be nice to have USB, better yet maybe an attachable USB 3G adapter? Lastly, based on personal experience, I want to avoid iTunes for the rest of my life.

I might just have to buy a netbook, but would rather have something quicker, where the operating system just comes up when I turn it on.

I continue to research and appreciate any ideas. I know I can't be alone in my wants.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been using the EXOPC for the past few weeks, and it is great. I need to have a windows slate, and all the added windows software seems to be working fine. The public release is slated in a few weeks.

http://ciaravibe.com/?product=vibe

I also am looking forward to testing the new features on Windows 8 which should vastly improve many of the features needed for slate/tablet operations.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

itzme said:


> Lastly, based on personal experience, I want to avoid iTunes for the rest of my life.


I am trying to find something I can enjoy Directv Programs/Videos on so I am torn between an IPAD and a 14" Laptop.

I actually like ITUNES alot as I can just Download certain songs I hear in my car with XM Radio and add them to my Playlist.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The reviews on the Galaxy have been good. My problem with it is the 7" screen, I think Jobs is correct when he recently stated that Apple believes tablets need bigger screens than 7".

I don't need 3G either, just wi-fi. And I do want a front facing camera, so my wife can interact with our grandkids remotely.

If no one comes out with a 9" or 10" Droid tablet with a camera, I'll probably just wait for the next gen iPad, which I'm pretty sure will have one, because Apple is so big on FaceTime.

If 7" is OK folks want to go cheap, there's always the Cherrypad! :lol:


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Rob77 said:


> I have been using the EXOPC for the past few weeks, and it is great. I need to have a windows slate, and all the added windows software seems to be working fine. The public release is slated in a few weeks.
> 
> http://ciaravibe.com/?product=vibe
> 
> I also am looking forward to testing the new features on Windows 8 which should vastly improve many of the features needed for slate/tablet operations.


That really looks like what I've been wanting. So do you use a flavor on Win 7 on it now? What is the boot time? Whose making this? None of the links on that site work. Can it get a G3 adapter for when I'm on the road? Does it have USB.

Very cool.

Edit: Now I see the bottom links on that site do work
Edit 2- the site answered most questions, except for time it takes to boot


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I keep looking at info on units like the Vibe by Ciara. One reservation is that I regularly use the iPad Kindle App for reading and at 1½ pounds it's on the ragged edge of acceptable "book weight." It's fine, but 8 to 12 ounces more likely would be uncomfortable.

Even though I ponder other options, I think an iPad is what it is and that it's not a replacement for a good laptop computer.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I was at AdobeMax this year and there are definitely some tablets coming quickly. By next year the market will be flooded with them. Got a look at the Galaxy and it appears to be a nice option for people that want something that is quick but with a smaller form factor than the iPad. My wife has the iPad and it definitely is cool but is heavy. She wanted it for EBooks but it is seeing very little EBook time and it is main use is web surfing and as a WeRule interface. I think the Galaxy and other 7" devices will appeal to some that want more screen than a touch but less that the iPad. Sorry Steve J, people actually want options and from what I saw at Max, a lot of people felt their was a market for the Galaxy. Time will tell.

One of the pluses on the Galaxy is that it is an Android device and does do Flash. My guess is like Android vs. IOS. It will not be as polished as a ipad but will be more open in terms of the technology under the hood and will provide more flexibility in the application space. Definitely some momentum in the Android market and hopefully it will carry through to the tablet space. Being an Enterprise developer I like seeing technologies that provide me the widest distribution mechanisms so have to hope good things come to the Android tablet space. 

Another device I saw was the Blackberry Playbook, Interesting device thought I am not sure they will get the apps growth to really make this device more than a high powered large smart phone. One cool thing about this is that it runs Adobe Air apps and most of the apps on the playbook are native Air apps. bit geeky but cool.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

itzme said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Edit: Now I see the bottom links on that site do work
> Edit 2- the site answered most questions, except for time it takes to boot


From a cold start it takes about 20 seconds....but, from the sleep start, it is almost instant. BTW it will stay in sleep mode for over 72 hours, so startup is really no problem.

Also the the Kindle question.....I am currently reading a book on Kindle Windows with the unit, and it is working perfect.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Samsung Tab is now live on tmobile's site. 399.99 with contract, 599.99 without, but there's no plan discount for no contract unlike my wife's tmo plan.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> It's a tablet. It's not a phone. It cannot make or receive phone calls.





RasputinAXP said:


> Samsung Tab is now live on tmobile's site. 399.99 with contract, 599.99 without, but there's no plan discount for no contract unlike my wife's tmo plan.


Well its priced like a phone, no?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It still doesn't make or receive calls. The plan choices are 24.99 for 200MB a month or $39.99 unlimited (5GB) regardless of choosing a contract or not.

My wife's myTouch 3G Slide, however, was purchased at full price with no contract and got a far cheaper non-contract plan.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> It still doesn't make or receive calls. The plan choices are 24.99 for 200MB a month or $39.99 unlimited (5GB) regardless of choosing a contract or not.


I'm Sorry but Unlimited and a 5GB Limitation are just not synonymous. You are either Pregnant or You Aren't!!!

5GB Is Not Unlimited!!! :lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm holding out for Android based pad. Archos have several that interest me.
Not sure what happened to the WePad?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Tab is Android 2.1.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

USA Today (free app on the iPad) has a review today of the Galaxy http://usat.me?41096608


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm guessing we'll see the real "surge" in these at CES coming up in 55 days.

I'm planning to keep my eye out for what is shown there...as with the first iPad now showing weaknesses in the mass market....iPad II on the horizon to fill some holes in the first version...and multiple WIN7 compatible units rolling out to compete with more features and horsepower....2011 will likely be the year tablet units actually take off with a viable purpose.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...as with the first iPad now showing weaknesses in the mass market....


I wouldn't exactly characterize it as "weakness", because demand is still extremely high.



> Supply and production bottlenecks kept iPads, which have a 9.7-inch touch screen, from store shelves and buyers waiting weeks sometimes for their gadget. The company sold 4.19 million iPads in the fiscal fourth quarter.
> 
> "A little bit disappointing there. Street was expecting closer to 5 million units. *The problem is supply, they can't make enough of them,*" said Gleacher & Co analyst Brian Marshall.
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> I wouldn't exactly characterize it as "weakness", because demand is still extremely high.


Demand was high based on the customary "its new" and "Appleworld follower" hysteria seen before with other products from that vendor.

Actually Apple themselves admits several key weaknesses (such as the lack to do multitasking activities and the desire for a good camera onboard)...prompting the iPad II in the near future.

In the mean time, the larger mainstream users who operate daily in a WIN7 world are also looking for something compatible to their daily applications (like MS Office) on a tablet pad unit.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Demand was high based on the customary "its new" and "Appleworld follower" hysteria seen before with other products from that vendor.


With Christmas this quarter, I'm very interested to see what effect the 7" Galaxy may have on 9" iPad sales. Is 7" a "sweet spot", or is it too small for a good browser experience, as Jobs claims. The Samsung ads will purportedly hammer away at the fact that it can be held in one hand and slipped in a pocket.

If not for the Galaxy, my guess is Apple would sell another 6 million iPad's by year's end. Even with competition, I'll bet they easily exceed last quarter's 4 million. Will be interesting to see what the numbers actually are.



> Actually Apple themselves admits several key weaknesses (such as the lack to do multitasking activities and the desire for a good camera onboard)...prompting the iPad II in the near future.


I agree about the camera. But iOS 4.2 (multitasking) is rumored to be released this Friday, and iWorks _already _supports Office files.



> In the mean time, the larger mainstream users who operate daily in a WIN7 world are also looking for something compatible to their daily applications (like MS Office) on a tablet pad unit.


As for Windows tablets, 7 expected out by Q4-10/Q1-11 can be previewed here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> As for Windows tablets, 7 expected out by Q4-10/Q1-11 can be previewed here.


Looking forward to seeing some of the others.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> With Christmas this quarter, I'm very interested to see what effect the 7" Galaxy may have on 9" iPad sales. Is 7" a "sweet spot", or is it too small for a good browser experience, as Jobs claims. The Samsung ads will purportedly hammer away at the fact that it can be held in one hand and slipped in a pocket.
> 
> As for Windows tablets, 7 expected out by Q4-10/Q1-11 can be previewed here.


Wow, those all look very tempting. The HP is probably the closest to my needs. What isn't very clear is the 3G contract details. I really want to be able to buy 3G simply, and for a month or so at a time. The other spec that is rarely mentioned is boot time. I want it up and running when I pick it up.

One issue that surprises me a little is price. I guess because they are new and its around Christmas time, but I thought these devices would want to compete more with cheaper prices, versus the iPad.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

itzme said:


> Wow, those all look very tempting. The HP is probably the closest to my needs. What isn't very clear is the 3G contract details. I really want to be able to buy 3G simply, and for a month or so at a time. The other spec that is rarely mentioned is boot time. I want it up and running when I pick it up.
> 
> One issue that surprises me a little is price. I guess because they are new and its around Christmas time, but I thought these devices would want to compete more with cheaper prices, versus the iPad.


Those are early retail prices...they'll drop.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been curious about an android powered tablet of some sort as well.... I've got a friend who's a Jr. High teacher and he's asked me to come along with him on his annual trip to DC and help out with a little blog he wants to set up. Basically he's going to have the kids write little blurbs each evening when the days festivities are over and he wants someone to grab a few of them each night and organize them into some coherent thoughts and get them posted each night.

I don't really want to lug my 17" laptop with me for so little work, and I thought it might be handy to have a small tablet, or something like that. Not sure a tablet with no keyboard is what I want, but I've got several months so I'm just beginning to explore my options..

At any rate, I found a site: androidtablets.net, which has a bunch of information on Android tablets listed. Generally, most of them on the market now are overseas (I actually came across a really nice looking one in Australia that also had a keyboard that could be attached, but they wanted almost $200 to ship it from Australia!!!).

I'm not sure I'm brave enough to buy any of those, sight unseen from halfway across the world, but it's interesting looking at what's out there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> The HP does appear to be the best deal, but once again I question adapting an OS and applications to a tablet that wasn't designed from the ground up with tablet computing in mind, like iOS and Android. I believe that's why HP acquired Palm. I think they're just hedging their bet with a Windows tablet offering.


Running WIN7 on the next generation tablets is a completely different paradigm. The Palm acquisition is not even in play for what the new units will contain.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> Wow, those all look very tempting. The HP is probably the closest to my needs [...]


The HP does appear to be the best deal, but I question the wisdom of adapting a mouse and keyboard-based OS and applications to a tablet, since they weren't designed from the ground up with tablet computing in mind, like iOS and Android, and their applications. *Something like the new Win Phone 7 OS would seem to be a better way to go, IMHO.* I believe that's why HP acquired Palm. I think they're just hedging their bet with a Windows tablet offering, and it certainly won't cost them much, because the Palm tablet will probably run on the same hardware.

I'm of this opinion because in my former job, we tested every Windows-based tablet that was produced since _Windows for Pen Computing_ in the '90's through XP, and found them to be non-starters for our mobile workforce; hardware wasn't the issue, usability was.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually Apple themselves admits several key weaknesses (such as the lack to do multitasking activities and the desire for a good camera onboard)...prompting the iPad II in the near future.


Apple never "admitted" weakness. They are just going along their standard upgrade path for the iPad. Version 1, no multitasking or folders (but neither did the iPhone at the time), now, they are adding it. They just move slowly and help keep demand high for their products. Love them or hate them, they are genius at marketing.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Article about the BlackBerry PlayBook: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...mputer-in-north-america-in-first-quarter.html


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I don't really want to lug my 17" laptop with me for so little work,


Can't you use it to access porn every night too?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

redfiver said:


> Apple never "admitted" weakness. They are just going along their standard upgrade path for the iPad. Version 1, no multitasking or folders (but neither did the iPhone at the time), now, they are adding it. They just move slowly and help keep demand high for their products. Love them or hate them, they are genius at marketing.


Sorry...I don't drink the Apple Kool Aid. :nono2:

There were several Q&A session press conferences the day of and days after the release of the iPad. In one of those...an Apple senior rep admitted that multitasking and a camera were "features we had to balance with the scheduled release date".

The inability to do more than one task at any given time is a base capability since the first versions of Windows many moons ago for goodness sake...ergo the name... :lol:

Call it what you will...most of the 12-13 iPad users I've spoken with call them weaknesses or shortcomings. If you want to call it a "deliberately delayed features" to mince words....be my guest. 

All I know is the WIN7 devices won't have those "deliberately delayed features".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The inability to do more than one task at any given time is a base capability since the first versions of Windows many moons ago for goodness sake...ergo the name... :lol:


Once again, that issue goes away Friday, or whenever iOS 4.2 comes out.



> All I know is the WIN7 devices won't have those "deliberately delayed features".


If I was running corporate IT for a mobile workforce, you'd have a hard time convincing me why I need to spend $600-$700 each to equip my users with 9" Win 7 tablets, when I can give them comparably light-weight 10" netbooks for $299 each that have a keyboard and trackpad, for which that particular OS and Windows applications they need to run were designed. That's just me, tho.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Once again, that issue goes away Friday, or whenever iOS 4.2 comes out.
> 
> *If I was running corporate IT *for a mobile workforce, you'd have a hard time convincing me why I need to spend $600-$700 each to equip my users with 9" Win 7 tablets, when I can give them comparably sized 10" netbooks for $299 each that have a keyboard and trackpad, for which the OS and applications they will be running were designed. That's just me, tho.


...and our Fortune 500 IT division won't allow anything that has an Apple logo anywhere near an employee's desk...and they give us a long, but distinguished list of good reasons why not...

Since they spend *far more *than $600-$700 for laptops every day of the week, and order them in lots of 100 at a time...that price point issue simply is a non-issue.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since they spend *far more *than $600-$700 for laptops every day of the week, and order them in lots of 100 at a time...that price point issue simply is a non-issue.


So they'll spend _twice as much_ as a netbook to provide an inferior user experience for those particular applications. That makes sense.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> So they'll spend _twice as much_ as a netbook to provide an inferior user experience for those particular applications. That makes sense.


Nope.

They just don't believe in buying "toys" to operate enterprise software upon.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope.
> 
> They just don't believe in buying "toys" to operate enterprise software upon.


I'm not saying they should buy iPads. Don't know where you got that from. I'm saying if they truly need to run Windows apps, the netbook makes more sense from a price and usability standpoint.

Now if all the corporate apps are browser based, they can use anything. iPads, Droids, Win 7 and soon RIM and Palm


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> I'm not saying they should buy iPads. Don't know where you got that from. I'm saying if they truly need to run Windows apps, the netbook makes more sense from a price and usability standpoint.
> 
> Now if all the corporate apps are browser based, they can use anything. iPads, Droids, Win 7 and soon RIM and Palm


We're talking enterprise class applications - some are and some are not browser based.

Running that stuff on a netbook would be like putting KMart tires on a Bentley. Those applications have tons of real-time functionality that require something with more horsepower than a netbook.

In addition, having actually used a netbook to run MS Office 2007....I'd say no thanks anyway...too slow and cumbersome.

As for iPads...not gonna happen. We have over 15,000 employees using various forms of PCs and laptops, as well as mobile devices...the company has reviewed the iPad thoroughly, and determined it would introduce more problems than solutions it might bring.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> As for Windows tablets, 7 expected out by Q4-10/Q1-11 can be previewed here.


I'll still be getting a iPad II come next year, but the Asus, HP, and ViewSonic tablets look quite nice.... kudos to HP on the pricing compared to the ASUS and ViewSonic tablets.

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We're talking enterprise class applications - some are and some are not browser based.
> 
> *Running that stuff on a netbook would be like putting KMart tires on a Bentley. Those applications have tons of real-time functionality that require something with more horsepower than a netbook.
> *
> ...


Well except for the Asus, 5 of those 7 Windows tablets, including HP's, use Intel Atom processors, same as the latest netbooks, and one uses a Celeron (ugh).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I'll still be getting a iPad II come next year, but the Asus, HP, and ViewSonic tablets look quite nice.... *kudos to HP on the pricing* compared to the ASUS and ViewSonic tablets.


Yup. $599 MSRP with a 64mb SSD and 2 cameras is quite impressive pricing, IMHO.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and our Fortune 500 IT division won't allow anything that has an Apple logo anywhere near an employee's desk...and they give us a long, but distinguished list of good reasons why not...


You info may be a little out of date. . . Here's the first paragraph of this article. . . http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/interviews/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=227900335

"With iPad pilots or deployments taking place in 65% of the Fortune 100 and the iPhone now mainstream at more than 80% of the Fortune 500, Apple is obliterating the distinctions between consumer and professional devices and forcing CIOs to confront a simple question: are you willing to help embrace and drive this revolution in IT philosophy, or will you fight it?"

I said shortly after the iPad was released that when internal applications were ported there would be a massive migration because of size, battery life, etc. I continue to use the word 'revolutionary'.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> You info may be a little out of date. . . Here's the first paragraph of this article. . . http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/interviews/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=227900335
> 
> "With iPad pilots or deployments taking place in 65% of the Fortune 100 and the iPhone now mainstream at more than 80% of the Fortune 500, Apple is obliterating the distinctions between consumer and professional devices and forcing CIOs to confront a simple question: are you willing to help embrace and drive this revolution in IT philosophy, or will you fight it?"
> 
> I said shortly after the iPad was released that when internal applications were ported there would be a massive migration because of size, battery life, etc. I continue to use the word 'revolutionary'.


Info is *not out of date*....allowing them or having them become anything more than complimentary toys is not the same as using them in the mainstream production world. The term deployed and tolerated or allowed are interchangeable.

Outside our own 20+ thousand employee Fortune 500 company, I know of at least 2 other F500 companies that *forbid* their use entirely. They are hardly a "revolution".

iPad a solution without a problem. Its a device seeking a purpose in life, with few found so far. Ask 9 or of 10 iPad users what they use if for (like I have done since they came out in airports, on planes, and in various meetings)....and the majority consensus is nothing special or unique.

They are still a novelty item, searching for a viable purpose. They do nothing that can't be done with other devices, and cost *more per capability *than other devices.

At least with a WIN7 tablet, one might be able to justify them as more compact and mobile laptop substitutes...including having more horespower and common desktop application compatibility.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Info is *not out of date*....allowing them or having them become anything more than complimentary toys is not the same as using them in the mainstream production world. The term deployed and tolerated or allowed are interchangeable.
> 
> *Outside our own 20+ thousand employee Fortune 500 company, I know of at least 2 other F500 companies that forbid their use entirely.* They are hardly a "revolution".
> 
> ...


So you know of 3 F500 companies in the 20%. That's not a very big sample.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> So you know of 3 F500 companies in the 20%. That's not a very big sample.


It actually is, when you realize the size of the companies.

For them to literally ban the units is a clear signal that its not the clear-cut "revolution" that piece portrays. There are also plenty of other companies I know "experimenting with them, not sure yet of their viability for business purposes.

There is no doubt there are some companies embracing them. What drives that all is what can it do or NOT do, not the WOW factor some might see (at least at first).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It actually is, when you realize the size of the companies.


Yes, size is key. For support and training reasons, it's much more difficult to introduce or integrate a new product or work paradigm into 20,000 employee company than into a 5,000 employee company. That's why upsetting the status quo is a much more difficult decision when there's a huge workforce to be reckoned with.

That would certainly explain why a very small % of 500 companies have decided to stand pat, while 65% and 80% of the smaller Fortune 500 and 100 companies are now using iPhones and iPads.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's actually 0.6% of the Fortune 500 companies. I believe the F500 companies are defined by revenue, publicly traded.

And then you have companies like HP that won't allow a competitors product . .


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> It's actually 0.6% of the Fortune 500 companies. I believe the F500 companies are defined by revenue, publicly traded.


Ya. I guess the point is that they're not NOT being adopted because they're "toys", as was previously stated. It's more likely due to a "switching cost" analysis, especially in the case of the iPhone vs. Blackberry, which used to be the device of choice among Fortune 500 companies.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I can remember when companies thought IBM PCs were 'toys'.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Rich,

I hope you posted this in the wrong thread!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] kudos to HP on the pricing compared to the ASUS and ViewSonic tablets.





Steve said:


> Yup. $599 MSRP with a 64mb SSD and 2 cameras is quite impressive pricing, IMHO.


That first site had the price wrong, or HP reconsidered. According to thestreet.com, HP is now pricing the 64GB Slate at $799... $100 more than a comparably equipped iPad.

If iPhone/iPod pricing history is a guide, the next-gen iPad will probably sell for the same price as the current one, and the current model will drop in price.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Tablet - Choosing the Right One for You*

Forbes


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Asus is coming out with 7" and 10" tablets, both for $499. The 7" has a "capacitive" screen and the 10" a "resistive" screen. More here.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Positive PCMag review today of the T-Mobile version of the new Sammy tablet here. They note T-Mobile is offering a 16gb internal version for the same price as Sprint's 2gb version, and offers faster 3G network performance. He preferred Sprint's and Verizon's pricing plans to T-Mobiles, however.

The reviewer's main gripe was the lack of current apps vs. the iPad, and the way the Android marketplace is organized. Hard to find tablet specific apps amidst all the phone apps.

I find it interesting he didn't complain's another reviewer that didn't comment about the 7" size for web browsing. That's one of the things that makes me hesitant to go with the lighter form factor. I guess I'll have to try it personally and see what the browsing experience is like on a screen that size.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Well between you guys and the market place, I sure have more options to consider since I first posted this question. But even with all the comparison articles posted, I still don't know what I want :grin:

OK, so say I went with a current generation Netbook *or* a Tablet with a USB port, is there some sort of USB stick device that cell phone companies offer that would let me buy a month's worth of G3 data for when I do travel? Or do I have to be concerned about compatibility between service provider(s) and devices.

Also, is anyone using a netbook (or a notebook) with 1 or 2 gig of RAM and a flavor of linux that boots fairly instantly and supports Chrome or Firefox? Maybe thats what I really should be pursuing to meet my needs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> Also, is anyone using a netbook (or a notebook) with 1 or 2 gig of RAM and a flavor of linux that boots fairly instantly and supports Chrome or Firefox? Maybe thats what I really should be pursuing to meet my needs.


My guess is any netbook with Win XP or Win 7 will boot in a minute or two, unless you load it down with options. That said, I never power-off my laptops. They're always in standby and come back immediately (XP SP3). I disabled hibernation mode, of course. I would expect netbooks to be equally quick coming out of stand-by. Just my .02.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MS Office-compatible Google docs is now available for iPads and Droid tablets. iPad users had iWorks, but up until now, there was nothing out there for Droid users, AFAIK.

The Android version will allow users to speak text directly into word processing docs. That's a pretty cool alternative to an on-screen keyboard, IMO.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> The Android version will allow users to speak text directly into word processing docs. That's a pretty cool alternative to an on-screen keyboard, IMO.


Yes, I just saw it demonstrated and it works pretty well. Much better than having to type it with a Keyboard.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Yes, I just saw it demonstrated and it works pretty well. Much better than having to type it with a Keyboard.


And Google Docs works great. I've bought into cloud computing, so I no longer use Outlook or Office. My mail and docs are https-accessible from wherever I happen to be logging-in, and I can now use any iOS, Droid, Linux or Windows PC or device. Pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> And Google Docs works great. I've bought into cloud computing, so I no longer use Outlook or Office. My mail and docs are https-accessible from wherever I happen to be logging-in, and I can now use any iOS, Droid, Linux or Windows PC or device. Pretty cool, IMO.


Very Cool and Very Futuristic!!! :hurah:


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

itzme said:


> ...OK, so say I went with a current generation Netbook *or* a Tablet with a USB port, is there some sort of USB stick device that cell phone companies offer that would let me buy a month's worth of G3 data for when I do travel? Or do I have to be concerned about compatibility between service provider(s) and devices.
> .


Any ideas on that?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be careful with the Netbooks. . . everyone I know that got one quit using them or returned them. Test the major things you want to do. They were underpowered for lots of games and major apps. (windows xp)

I was surprised by the price of the Galaxy tablet. . with or without the contract.

Makes the iPad look better - particularly no contract for 3G but I think it's a month minimum. . .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's your alternative tablet:

*Alternative Tablet*.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Be careful with the Netbooks. . . everyone I know that got one quit using them or returned them. Test the major things you want to do. They were underpowered for lots of games and major apps. (windows xp)
> 
> I was surprised by the price of the Galaxy tablet. . with or without the contract.
> 
> Makes the iPad look better - particularly no contract for 3G but I think it's a month minimum. . .


Really? Thanks for the warning. I'm not too suprised since they generally come with a gig of RAM. Though keep in mind that my primary app would be Chrome or Firefox. I'd be on a browser 90% of the time. Occasionally, when on the road, I might need to use LogMeIn (its like PCAnywhere).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Be careful with the Netbooks. . . everyone I know that got one quit using them or returned them. Test the major things you want to do. They were underpowered for lots of games and major apps. (windows xp) [...]


Depends on your needs, IMO. If all you need is e-mail, word processing, spreadsheet and a browser, a gig or two of memory and a 1.67 ghz Intel Atom processor can handle that just fine. If you need to run an app like Photoshop, or want to run graphics intensive games on them, you need to up the ante and go with a bona-fide laptop.

That said, this new 1.83 ghz HP 1103 starting at $299 sports a graphics accelerator and looks like it can kick some butt. If I was in the market for a netbook, this is the one I'd seriously consider.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Nick said:


> Here's your alternative tablet:
> 
> *Alternative Tablet*.


Nice! Don't even have to charge it up, either! Ya think its solar-powered. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

itzme said:


> Nice! Don't even have to charge it up, either! Ya think its solar-powered. :lol:


Think that's something? Coming up next, the printable peel & stick keyboard and a scratch & sniff virtual mouse.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> Depends on your needs, IMO. If all you need is e-mail, word processing, spreadsheet and a browser, a gig or two of memory and a 1.67 ghz Intel Atom processor can handle that just fine. If you need to run an app like Photoshop, or want to run graphics intensive games on them, you need to up the ante and go with a bona-fide laptop.
> 
> That said, this new 1.83 ghz HP 1103 starting at $299 sports a graphics accelerator and looks like it can kick some butt. If I was in the market for a netbook, this is the one I'd seriously consider.


Looks nice, but I keep forgetting that I really want the ability to get a months worth of 3G at a time, for when I travel. I've been Googling and I don't think that's an option with netbooks, at least not easily (like tethering or getting a multi-yr data plan). I was hoping some cell company had a generic USB stick that lets the user access their data plan for just a month.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Depends on your needs, IMO. If all you need is e-mail, word processing, spreadsheet and a browser, a gig or two of memory and a 1.67 ghz Intel Atom processor can handle that just fine. If you need to run an app like Photoshop, or want to run graphics intensive games on them, you need to up the ante and go with a bona-fide laptop.


I agree! Everybody initially thinks email and browsing / maybe Office is all they want to do, but as an example, my Mother-in-Law, not very computer savvy spent a week trying to get some stupid game working and then returned the netbook to Dell and $300 more dollars later had a normal laptop.

We're all waiting on the update for the iPad, but I have to say the multitasking isn't a big deal for me. I can be reading something in Goodreader, pop out and check something, and return to my place in GR without needing multi-tasking. Also no boot time!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I hear you, Dennis. You make sense. Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> I agree! Everybody initially thinks email and browsing / maybe Office is all they want to do, but as an example, my Mother-in-Law, not very computer savvy spent a week trying to get some stupid game working and then returned the netbook to Dell and $300 more dollars later had a normal laptop.
> 
> *We're all waiting on the update for the iPad*, but I have to say the multitasking isn't a big deal for me. I can be reading something in Goodreader, pop out and check something, and return to my place in GR without needing multi-tasking. Also no boot time!


Well...not *ALL* of us are.... 

I'd still prefer WIN7 over anything Apple running the device...as multitasking is not a "phase 2" thing on that front, nor is better compatibility with common applications used everyday (MS Office for one thing).

As for netbooks...they serve a purpose...but are not designed to do much more than e-mail and basic Internet browsing. For some out there, that's all they require.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Two for the price of one, from Dell. Dual-core Atom.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Two for the price of one, from Dell. Dual-core Atom.


*That shows some innovation at least...thanks for sharing...*


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> Two for the price of one, from Dell. Dual-core Atom.


But if I understand correctly, there's no way to access a G3 (or G4) data plan and cold boot startup time for the Inspiron Duo is 36.5 seconds :icon_lame, and shutdown with no apps open takes 17.5 seconds.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> [...] cold boot startup time for the Inspiron Duo is 36.5 seconds :icon_lame, and shutdown with no apps open takes 17.5 seconds.


:scratchin 36 seconds for a cold Windows boot is amazing, IMHO! At any rate, I'm pretty sure you can use standby and get "instant on" that way. I do with both my laptops (XP).


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> :scratchin 36 seconds for a cold Windows boot is amazing, IMHO! At any rate, I'm pretty sure you can use standby and get "instant on" that way. I do with both my laptops (XP).


That's true. I'm still searching for a way to add 3g to a devise like this (for a month at a time). Anyone know of any?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> :scratchin 36 seconds for a cold Windows boot is amazing, IMHO! At any rate, I'm pretty sure you can use standby and get "instant on" that way. I do with both my laptops (XP).


Yup.

I guess if you want a unit that actually does multi-tasking and other minimum things...its worth a few seconds of time to have it all at your fingertips.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *That shows some innovation at least...thanks for sharing...*


Nice except for being a Dell.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Nice except for being a Dell.


I'm sure everyone has a Dell story, but bottom line for my home and office: we have 4 of them, and only one has ever had a problem. That one was under warranty and was fixed in-home with a new power source within 3 days.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> :scratchin 36 seconds for a cold Windows boot is amazing, IMHO! At any rate, I'm pretty sure you can use standby and get "instant on" that way. I do with both my laptops (XP).


Wow, I would consider a 36 second cold boot for any system pretty dang quick. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

itzme said:


> *I'm sure everyone has a Dell story*, but bottom line for my home and office: we have 4 of them, and only one has ever had a problem. That one was under warranty and was fixed in-home with a new power source within 3 days.


It does seem to be everyone. I'll wait for a similar design from another manufacturer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Nice except for being a Dell.


I hear ya....others are following....not to worry...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I ran across this tablet (the Notion Ink Adam) the other day, and it looks pretty interesting. Not out yet, but it's running android, 10.2", pricepoints in the 350-500 range, if I remember correctly. Wireless only and 3G models. LCD and Qi Display models.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It's a smart move by Dell to build a Windows tablet with an optional keyboard, IMO, because unless Win 7 multi-touch has vastly improved since the beta, folks who think they're going to be able to run Office or other standard apps on a Win 7 tablet _without _a trackpad/keyboard may be disappointed.

Similar thoughts here, in a news item on the upcoming Asus Win7/Droid tablets:


> _"The response to the Windows 7 tablet will most probably be negative, as it has been with most of the Windows 7 tablets to date. The operating system's interface is not as smooth and easy for finger usage as the iPhone OS (on the iPad) or the open-source Android (on many smartphones). Why then is ASUS doing this? Well maybe to maintain its close relationships with Microsoft in regard to their production of Windows 7 phones. But we're not too sure."_


My guess is Microsoft is furiously working behind the scenes on a tablet version of the WP7 OS. And if they aren't, they should be, because I wouldn't be surprised if a year from now, Windows 7 tablet sales as a % of that category were insignificant. Just my .02.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Color Nook might be my iPad alternative.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm waiting for either a 3D etch-a-sketch or else a solid WIN7-based tablet. Wonder which I'll see first...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> The Color Nook might be my iPad alternative.


I'm thinking about it as well. What I like about Nook vs. Kindle is it supports public library DRM, so you can download library e-books at no cost. That alone pays for the device.

I'm just waiting to see how well the browser works. A dedicated book-reader/browser at that price is very attractive proposition.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just about anything would be a good alternative to an iPad. An Android phone, a notebook, or a netbook. More functionality for far less money. I love gadget and gizmos, but the iPad is a waste of money when better options exist.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Just about anything would be a good alternative to an iPad. An Android phone, a notebook, or a netbook. More functionality for far less money. I love gadget and gizmos, but the iPad is a waste of money when better options exist.


It's not a waste of money if it does what you want. 

My needs in a tablet:
Control my home theater (lights and all gear) via wifi
Check/send emails
Surf DBSTALK.com 
Control my security system
Play music
Plays video
Sync with iTunes
Control my Apple TV
Have a large nice screen
Have a large game selection
Nil boot up time

The iPad does everything I needed. I only use wifi, no need for 3G, could not be happier.

This Apple moment brought to you by Hutchinshouse.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm starting to get interested in the Archos 101. That's pretty decent looking, sans 3G connectivity.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm starting to get interested in the Archos 101. That's pretty decent looking, sans 3G connectivity.


That DOES look nice. I can't seem to find a reliable release date for the Archos. They do promote a tethering feature for 3G. Very cool. Some reports are this thing will be $299? I'd love to look at one of these and play with it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> Some reports are this thing will be $299? I'd love to look at one of these and play with it.


Same here. Looks like there's two options. 8gb for $299 and 16gb for $349. It has a microSD slot, so you can add 32gb of memory for about $80. 1ghz processor and a video accelerator chip. Also a front facing camera. Very attractive at those prices! With Android 2.2 on it as well, could be an iPad killer at that price point.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Let me know if you see one online (or in the wild) at a bricks and mortar location. I clicked on some of the "Stores" from the Archos site, and none show the Archos 101 just yet.

Tech question: not to keep asking, but if a device has a USB port and is capable of tethering, like the Archos 101 does. Shouldn't a cell carrier sell a USB device, ala-cart, that can offer a month's worth of 3G data, as needed? _Without_ me having a tether-able phone and yr-around data plan? My cell phone is alot like the one Gordon Gecko picked up when he left prison after 20 yrs (maybe a little more compact) .I don't need or want more because I work from home and pay $8.99/month for voice.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's a comparison between the iPad and the Archos 101 that I think is fairly unbiased. What I really like is that it seems like a DLNA device that will work nicely with my home network, and also that there are no proprietary cables, devices or iTunes issues.

I wonder what the Adroid upgrade (not shown in the video) will actually do for the Archos.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> Here's a comparison between the iPad and the Archos 101 that I think is fairly unbiased. What I really like is that it seems like a DLNA device that will work nicely with my home network, and also that there are no proprietary cables, devices or iTunes issues.


That was a good demo. The difference in screen brightness and the reviewer's comments on build quality would account for some of the difference between the iPad and Archos pricing, but not all of it. I also like the fact that the Archos screen is a true 16:9 for videos, vs. 4:3 for the iPad. And Archos get's a big :up: for USB, mini-USB, HDMI and the camera, along with the ability to see your home network shared drives and to add external memory. The built in stand is a nice touch too.



> I wonder what the Adroid upgrade (not shown in the video) will actually do for the Archos.


Based on what I've read, Android 2.2 runs a lot smoother and "snappier" than 2.1, so that might take care of the occasional choppiness we saw in the demo.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> That was a good demo. The difference in screen brightness and the reviewer's comments on build quality would account for some of the difference between the iPad and Archos pricing, but not all of it. I also like the fact that the Archos screen is a true 16:9 for videos, vs. 4:3 for the iPad. And Archos get's a big :up: for USB, mini-USB, HDMI and the camera, along with the ability to see your home network shared drives and to add external memory. The built in stand is a nice touch too.


Also consider service and support infrastructure too. Archos has been around but Apple gets high customer satisfaction and part of that is post-sales support.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> That was a good demo. The difference in screen brightness and the reviewer's comments on build quality would account for some of the difference between the iPad and Archos pricing, but not all of it. I also like the fact that the Archos screen is a true 16:9 for videos, vs. 4:3 for the iPad. And Archos get's a big :up: for USB, mini-USB, HDMI and the camera, along with the ability to see your home network shared drives and to add external memory. The built in stand is a nice touch too.
> 
> Based on what I've read, Android 2.2 runs a lot smoother and "snappier" than 2.1, so that might take care of the occasional choppiness we saw in the demo.





itzme said:


> Here's a comparison between the iPad and the Archos 101 that I think is fairly unbiased. What I really like is that it seems like a DLNA device that will work nicely with my home network, and also that there are no proprietary cables, devices or iTunes issues.


My desire to be able to buy a month's worth of 3G use is still the major obstacle for me. It seems the Archos can only use 3G on it if you already have a phone with a data plan and tethering (via its bluetooth). Well that defeats the whole purpose for me, since I don't want to have to pay for an annual plan like that. I wish the archos offered the month-to-month option like the iPad.

You guys please let me know if you come across a tablet with 3G options like that.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

itzme said:


> My desire to be able to buy a month's worth of 3G use is still the major obstacle for me. It seems the Archos can only use 3G on it if you already have a phone with a data plan and tethering (via its bluetooth). Well that defeats the whole purpose for me, since I don't want to have to pay for an annual plan like that. I wish the archos offered the month-to-month option like the iPad.
> 
> You guys please let me know if you come across a tablet with 3G options like that.


In my wanderings about looking at these, I've yet to see that particular option. However, you might be able to accomplish the same thing with a prepaid cell phone (i.e. Boost Mobile, or something like that)... and tether that phone to the tablet. A little clunky, maybe, but I haven't seen the ability to purchase just a month of 3G for a tablet anywhere yet.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

As of today, you can scratch "lack of multitasking" off the iPad's "con" list. Right now my remaining cons are lack of a front-facing camera, proprietary connectors and price.

I also noticed Microsoft is featuring that latest Dell "convertible" tablet with keyboard, in their Windows "Live" commercial.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's important to note that only applications written specifically for the new iPad version OS will work on multitasking, not all applications.

Still 1/2 step behind WIN7 on that front, at least for a while longer.

There are supposed to be no less than 5 other new WIN7 tablets being released in the months ahead...and I suspect many will be seen/featured at CES 2011 in early January. I'll be looking there to see what is coming.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, Apple's idea of Multitasking, anyway.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

When I actually _see _a Win7 tablet at my local Best Buy (checked last week), I'll be sure to kick the tires on it's multitasking prowess. 

In the meantime, many millions of _actual _iPad users got some new features today (over 100, by Apple's count), including the ability to remotely track and wipe a "lost" iOS device using it's GPS locator. Very cool, IMO.

*EDIT:* Just noticed that "Find my iPhone/iPod/iPad" is not a _new _iOS feature. They just today made it a free service, outside of Mobile Me.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> In my wanderings about looking at these, I've yet to see that particular option. However, you might be able to accomplish the same thing with a prepaid cell phone (i.e. Boost Mobile, or something like that)... and tether that phone to the tablet. A little clunky, maybe, but I haven't seen the ability to purchase just a month of 3G for a tablet anywhere yet.


I hadn't really thought of that, good idea. But I would imagine that the cell carrier would charge a much higher cost for such a cell phone, since they don't get the back-end profit of an annual 2-yr contract. While I'm not sure, I bet if I crunched those numbers, I'd be better off getting an iPad and paying for upgrade of 3G capability, then also buying a 1 or 2 months of service over a year. Still, interesting idea!


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's important to note that only applications written specifically for the new iPad version OS will work on multitasking, not all applications.
> 
> Still 1/2 step behind WIN7 on that front, at least for a while longer.
> 
> There are supposed to be no less than 5 other new WIN7 tablets being released in the months ahead...and I suspect many will be seen/featured at CES 2011 in early January. I'll be looking there to see what is coming.


Of course, Windows 7 isn't designed for a multitouch UI.

And it's battery life is probably going to be inferior.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wco81 said:


> Of course, *Windows 7 isn't designed for a multi touch UI*.
> 
> *And it's battery life is probably going to be inferior*.


Item 1 - actually....they have a touch screen offering that will support WIN7. I saw it in prototype a year ago at the CES in January already on an HP tablet beta unit. It was *not* created as an *exclusive* for just that device, according to the Microsoft engineer on hand.

I also caught several glimpses of Microsoft Surface software, which if pretty cool stuff.

Item 2 - WIN7 *itself* has very little to do with battery life - that's much more a function of the video display, wireless or other connectivity, and other components (that vary in their power use) - no different than the iPad in that regard.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think there have been reports about the HP Slate falling far short in battery life.

They did repurpose it as a business tablet. Maybe that means expectations can be lower for things like battery life and the smoothness of the touch user experience?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wco81 said:


> I think there have been reports about the *HP Slate *falling far short in battery life.
> 
> They did repurpose it as a business tablet. Maybe that means expectations can be lower for things like battery life and the smoothness of the touch user experience?


There were more than one HP models being developed, and yes, the earlier version had a shorter battery life of 5-6 hours, much less than the iPad's 10.

Then again, it worked and worked well with WIN7 - the battery life issue was supposedly tied to the display panel power they used, and they migrated to another vendor for those more recently...or so I read in a blog last month on that topic.

But yes, you are correct - they did have a lesser (comparison) battery life when first reviewed.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I liked most HP products before they absorbed / merged with Compaq. If they say 5-6 hours of battery life, you can believe it's going to be 2-3!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> [...] If they say 5-6 hours of battery life, you can believe it's going to be 2-3!


True dat, but I think you can say that about for just about anyone, including Apple. I'll bet most mfr's claim a maximum life that does not reflect the way these things are _really _used, like wifi/3g enabled, brighter screen for outdoor use, new battery vs. old battery, etc. That said, the higher the number "claimed", the better.  Just my .02.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I liked most HP products before they absorbed / merged with Compaq. If they say 5-6 hours of battery life, you can believe it's going to be 2-3!


I just bought a Dell Business PC (14", 500 GB Drive, good Graphics, 4 MB of RAM) to use for Nomad and for traveling on an airplane to Hawaii every year) and the battery life was supposedly 5 hour and 15 minutes but I just cranked it up without the power cord attached and it say 4 hours and 30 minutes so there definitely is a fudge factor played by the Marketing Department for all of the companies involved just as statistics are skewed for Receiver/Amps, Directv and Dish's calculation of HD Channels, etc.

And 2 years down the road that battery life will probably be 3 hours give or take 30 minutes. So I will be buying another backup battery.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

All battery life claims should be qualified with "...up to X hours useful battery life", which, of course, could mean anywhere from 0 up to 5 hours UBL.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, finally the Dell specs are out. $550 and 3.4 lbs. The weight is a major disappointment. My HP 2730p is 3.7 lbs. However the Dell is about 1/3 of the price and has touch interface.

http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-duo/pd

I would get this if it was 1.5 lbs like the iPad or didn't have a tablet already.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

koji68 said:


> Ok, finally the Dell specs are out. $550 and 3.4 lbs. The weight is a major disappointment. My HP 2730p is 3.7 lbs. However the Dell is about 1/3 of the price and has touch interface.
> 
> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-duo/pd
> 
> I would get this if it was 1.5 lbs like the iPad or didn't have a tablet already.


Since its a "combo" unit...I wouldn't have even expected anything under 3 pounds. Also....weight is just one of several factors involved in evaluating the various alternatives. Being 1.5 lbs means nothing if it can't do what I need it to do.

[By the way...for those using laptops with any regularity, 3 pounds or less is pretty light anyway]


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> [By the way...for those using laptops with any regularity, 3 pounds or less is pretty light anyway]


May not be the same for tablets. I don't use one yet, but one of the major complaints I read about the iPad is that at 1.5 lbs it's "heavy".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> May not be the same for tablets. I don't use one yet, but one of the major complaints I read about the iPad is that at 1.5 lbs it's "heavy".


Heavy, like "cold" and "hot" tend to be relative terms, but yes....I've heard iPad users state the same thing.

I've also watched a number of them spend more time wiping them than using them too. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Regarding iPad weight, interesting tidbit. An example of why, when it comes to design, those guys in Cupertino are the best. They leave no stone unturned.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A guy on one of the iPad boards was complaining about 4.2 "because it took him over an hour to decide what folders he wanted"!! Please. . . . 

As for battery life, both the iP4 and iPad exceed my expectations. 50% on either means I worry about plugging it in tomorrow. 50% on my Dell laptop means I start looking for the power supply and a plug!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't forget about this "contender"

http://bbyopen.com/2010/11/maylong-android-tablet-more-versatile-than-you-think

:lol: :grin:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Nick said:


> All battery life claims should be qualified with "...up to X hours useful battery life", which, of course, could mean anywhere from 0 up to 5 hours UBL.


Also, it depends upon how you will use it. If you are watching a DVD then don't expect as much battery longevity as you would if you were just surfing the Web or reading Email.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Should you wait to buy a tablet?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Acer jumps in: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373217,00.asp


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

koji68 said:


> Acer jumps in: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373217,00.asp


Their Windows tablet as shown here is an odd beast, IMHO. Larger and heavier than I'd expect a tablet to be, and requires a docking station to use it as a laptop, so not really portable. Looking at that third picture, if that screen is 10.1 inches diagonal, that's a pretty big tablet!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Should you wait to buy a tablet?


This is one of the most complete and well-rounded summaries I've read to date.

As the author indicated....we'll have a much better idea in about 43 days when CES rolls around. Those of us who are going will keep our eyes and ears open, and cameras in hand.


----------

